# Digital Drawings



## Confusticated (Apr 6, 2013)

I call this "Lost Play", inspired by "You & Me and the Cottage of Lost Play" and also by a King Crimson song called Moonchild.

















Loosely based on the two trees, but not intended to depict them...


----------



## Starbrow (Apr 6, 2013)

Very nice artwork. I wish that I had such talent.


----------

